# Looking for good, basic info related blood sugar.



## joplin1975

So, it's been a heck of a week. On Sunday, I had an accident while trail running. I spent some time in the ER where, in addition to a whole host of other fun things, they did blood work.

My glucose, creatine, and BUN were high, but only slightly so...the hospitalist said he felt is was more to do with shock, hypothermia, and possible dehydration, so we didn't pay too much attention to it (bigger fish to fry).

When I went back to the hospital on Tuesday for surgery, those values again came back slightly elevated. Again I was told that your body does funky things in reaction to pain (and I was still very much in pain) and that it was likely nothing TOO concerning...but that once I get back on my feet, I'm to follow up with my GP.

I plan on doing that, but since I can't drive and have lots of time on my hands, I'd like to do a little reading. So I'm interested in any good information on blood sugar, diabetes diet, and the blood sugar-thyroid connection.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## webster2

I don't have any info for you but hope you will recover well... and soon. Take care.


----------



## joplin1975

Thanks, Webster. Just wanted to follow your lead with the whole thyroidectomy- joint fracture thing


----------



## webster2

Throw in a gall bladder removal with the fracture, and we're good to go find more adventure!  Hope your down time isn't too long.


----------



## joplin1975

Oh, mercy, I forgot you had gallbladder surgery too. You win!!


----------



## bluesmom

The website "bloodsugar101" has lots of great information about diabetes types 1, 2, and 1.5 (LADA - latent autoimmune diabetes of adulthood).
Hope your week starts looking up soon!
Carolyn


----------



## Andros

joplin1975 said:


> So, it's been a heck of a week. On Sunday, I had an accident while trail running. I spent some time in the ER where, in addition to a whole host of other fun things, they did blood work.
> 
> My glucose, creatine, and BUN were high, but only slightly so...the hospitalist said he felt is was more to do with shock, hypothermia, and possible dehydration, so we didn't pay too much attention to it (bigger fish to fry).
> 
> When I went back to the hospital on Tuesday for surgery, those values again came back slightly elevated. Again I was told that your body does funky things in reaction to pain (and I was still very much in pain) and that it was likely nothing TOO concerning...but that once I get back on my feet, I'm to follow up with my GP.
> 
> I plan on doing that, but since I can't drive and have lots of time on my hands, I'd like to do a little reading. So I'm interested in any good information on blood sugar, diabetes diet, and the blood sugar-thyroid connection.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Oh, our favorite person!!! I am sooooooooooooooooo sad to hear "all" of this!

I will gather what info I can on your behalf. There sure is a connection; that much I know.

Girlfriend, take care of yourself big time; we are not able to do w/o you on this board.

As a matter of fact, I was thinking of "you" very hard yesterday and never did get around to sending you a PM thanking you once again for all your devotion to those who are in need on this board!


----------



## joplin1975

Thank you, bluesmom. That sounds helpful and I appreciate it.

Andros, thank you, but please don't go out of your way. To be perfectly honest, I am taking the easy way out by asking. I'm just tired, more than a little bummed, and while I wanted information, I wasn't up for wading through it all. I recalled that some members had issues with diabetes so I was hoping to cheat a little.  Unrelated, I also had an abnormal EKG and just about broke down. Finally I met with a really nice cardiologist who asked me to follow up with him as well, but told me it was a benign abnormality due to my thyroid dysfunction and I was in no danger. He joked that "you thyroid people are just normally abnormal!" That made me laugh.


----------



## Andros

joplin1975 said:


> Thank you, bluesmom. That sounds helpful and I appreciate it.
> 
> Andros, thank you, but please don't go out of your way. To be perfectly honest, I am taking the easy way out by asking. I'm just tired, more than a little bummed, and while I wanted information, I wasn't up for wading through it all. I recalled that some members had issues with diabetes so I was hoping to cheat a little.  Unrelated, I also had an abnormal EKG and just about broke down. Finally I met with a really nice cardiologist who asked me to follow up with him as well, but told me it was a benign abnormality due to my thyroid dysfunction and I was in no danger. He joked that "you thyroid people are just normally abnormal!" That made me laugh.


You are our major domo researcher; there is no question of that! But, I would do anything for you if I can and I know many here feel exactly the same way.

No doubt you are exhausted and more than a "wee" bit disappointed because you jumped right on the come back trail after all you went through like nobody I have ever seen (except for me, LOL!)

Just rest!


----------



## Andros

joplin1975 said:


> Thank you, bluesmom. That sounds helpful and I appreciate it.
> 
> Andros, thank you, but please don't go out of your way. To be perfectly honest, I am taking the easy way out by asking. I'm just tired, more than a little bummed, and while I wanted information, I wasn't up for wading through it all. I recalled that some members had issues with diabetes so I was hoping to cheat a little.  Unrelated, I also had an abnormal EKG and just about broke down. Finally I met with a really nice cardiologist who asked me to follow up with him as well, but told me it was a benign abnormality due to my thyroid dysfunction and I was in no danger. He joked that "you thyroid people are just normally abnormal!" That made me laugh.


There appears to be a link between radiation and diabetes in juveniles. Can't turn anything up for adults though. (Cannot see where it would actually make a difference though.)

Experts aren't sure why radiation therapy might cause diabetes, but they have several theories. Perhaps the radiation damages the part of the pancreas responsible for making and secreting insulin, the hormone needed to metabolize sugar. Alternatively, the radiation could alter the hormones in adipose tissue, perhaps causing insulin resistance.
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...cancer-survivors-diabetes-abdominal-radiation


----------



## joplin1975

Uh, interesting. The one of the first things my husband said was something about radiation.

That said, that LADA sounds...like I need to really look into it.


----------



## Andros

joplin1975 said:


> Uh, interesting. The one of the first things my husband said was something about radiation.
> 
> That said, that LADA sounds...like I need to really look into it.


If I were in your position, I would have the pancreas checked. Ectopic thyroid tissue could be anywhere in the body and I am sure you know that but just a heads up.


----------



## joplin1975

I officially do NOT have diabetes, which is a relief.

My kidneys are still not operating optimally, so we're investigating that...but until I'm more mobile, there are limitations. Right not, everything is just barely out of range, so it's not an emergency but certainly concerning to me.

Thanks for all the links!


----------



## jenny v

joplin, do you have low BUN levels? Have you ever had an ultrasound of your kidneys? Because of my kidney stones, I drink a ton of water and have cut way back on meat/chicken/fatty proteins and that causes me to have lower than normal BUN levels, which my doc is not concerned about.


----------



## joplin1975

Nope.

BUN was elevated after my fall, when I was in th ER, but prior to surgery and on Tuesday, it was totally normal.

Creatinine: 1.10; range .6-1.0
Anion Gap: 16.5; range 7.0-16
Osmolality: 278; range 280-300
EGFR: 59; range >59

So everything is just slightly off. I'm just now in a place where I'm pain free and the ortho docs wonder if another week of being pain free and stress free (I admit I nearly had a panic attack when I saw my ankle for the first time and had the 20 staples removed) might correct things. In any case, I'm sure I'll be due for a kidney u/s once I can drive. My husband found an (admittedly older) article about TSH suppression & it's impact on kidney function. Right now, it sure would be great to think this would resolve itself with either time or a slight adjustment to synthroid, but who knows. As I understand it, these values need to be looked at over time, so the 3 month mark will be telling.


----------



## jenny v

Stress can do hinky things to all parts of our bodies. It will be interesting to see how things look a few weeks or months down the road since you've been through so much recently.

And holy cow, 20 staples?!? Did your ankle look like Frankenstein's monster? :tongue0013:
I've never had staples but my brother had them after leg surgery and he said it was not fun to have them taken out.


----------



## Abcdefg

Oh Joplin! I only just saw this thread. So sorry to hear about your injury . And that kidney stuff is worrisome. Your Egfr is in range for someone with one kidney. I think you should skip the US and go straight to a renal CT. There could be a cyst or something in one of your kidneys (I speak from experience). Your other labs are right on borderline of being out of range.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, thinking of you xoxo


----------



## joplin1975

Thanks! If you don't mind sharing, could you let me know about your situation?? All my labs in December were good, although we didn't test the egfr. I'm just now being allowed to move the ankle so I'm just getting to the point where I can drive. Hoping to get to my GP's office next week to follow up.

For "fun"...here's my ankle after my fall (bad iPhone pic):









And here she is, after surgery. I'm bionic now!









And, again, for anyone reading with an upcoming surgery, it wasn't until I had this little accident that I realized how spectacularly easy thyroid surgery was!!


----------



## webster2

Oh man Joplin, you don't do anything half way!!! I thought you were bionic after the roof now you really are!!! I had a spinal fusion before the thyroid, and it really is a walk in the park. Heal well!


----------



## jenny v

Holy cow, that is crazy! Are you going to have to do any physical therapy?

I wonder if you'll set off metal detectors at the airport now? :tongue0013:


----------



## joplin1975

jenny v said:


> Holy cow, that is crazy! Are you going to have to do any physical therapy?
> 
> I wonder if you'll set off metal detectors at the airport now? :tongue0013:


I know, right??? The fun never ends!

We''' see about physical therapy. Right now the focus is on range of motion and then to start walking again (today is the big day to see if the bones are healed enough to start walking in my boot), first in the boot, and then in an active ankle brace. Since I have access to a pool and good gym through work, I may just get "homework" to do on my own, but if I end up not progressing as quickly as we hoped, off to therapy it is.


----------



## Abcdefg

Joplin: my labs are a little wonky. Some of the tests were ordered to check liver function before my GB surgery. My EGFR is 96-good score, especially since I have a tumor hanging out in there.

My WBC is almost out of top range- it will be tested again this week. My Neutrophils are high-lept off the page at me. Rad Onc didn't think anything of it. My platelets are low-so I'm on strict orders to avoid all blood thinning meds (advil etc). Albumin is high, and has been for over a year. Hindsight says it's due to the kidney deal.


----------



## Julia65

I'm just now seeing this. I'm sorry to hear about your accident and surgery!!

Regarding the blood sugar thyroid connection, I just finished reading "Master Your Metabolism" by Jillian Michaels and found it very helpful. She discusses insulin, thyroid, etc. Granted, she's no doctor or scientist, but she is hypothyroid and really seems to "get it."


----------



## joplin1975

Sorry to be spamming the boards with non-thyroid stuff, but I just thought I'd update.

I went to my GP who said the nephrologist would want the labs re-run before I saw him, so she did that. EVERYTHING has returned to normal range, excluding the BUN which has improved significantly and is only off by 0.2. She also did a urine analysis and there's no protein nor is there any sedimentation indicative of kidney cancer or chronic kidney disease. She sent everything to the nephrologist, just to be thorough and he said while it's not exceptionally common, it's well within the realm of possibilities that trauma/shock/hypothermia + lots of morphine/vicodin + versed + anesthesia + excessive amounts of stress (I do NOT do well with the idea of surgery and subsequent recovery/seeing the staples/touching the big huge scars etc) may have all = me more or less putting myself into acute kidney failure.

Since there was such a significant improvement in all the labs numbers, the neph thought it would not be a good use of time and money for me to see him. The plan is to re-run everything at three months and if things are off at that point, I'll get an appointment.

Tuesday I have my follow up with the cardiologist to make sure we all agree that the abnormal EKG in the ER was a benign abnormality (he said at the time that it was likely due to my history of thyroid disease).

Once that's all cleared up, I can just focus on re-learning how to walk again.

Thanks for your thoughts/messages, etc. They are much appreciated.


----------



## jenny v

It's amazing how much the mind/stress can affect our body's organs! I'm glad to hear things have straightened out and now you can concentrate on getting back on your feet (literally!).


----------

